# 1954 Indy Winner Fuel Injection Special



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Here is a look at the 1954 version with my decals. I am working on having these made for the 53. They are sized to this body and look pretty good. I made a whjole sheey of ink jet decals. They worked great everywhere except the rear end where the have to conform to the body the decal Badger softening solution would attack the decals and I had to only apply it fromn the bottom. I am pleased with the car.

For the c asters out there I shaped the carbertor sccop on the left side with clay and put it on the solid casting of this body then coated the clay with Future then mad the mold it worked very well and I belive other details can be added this way for other models.































mhtml:{82A5BB76-F806-47A5-AD88-5F91...w.vabeachho.com/07-Bodies/CM500A.54-Front.jpg


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

dang!! another beauty!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------

